# 71-year-old Uber driver found at fault in fatal crash involving deputy



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

I guess they hire anyone who breaths...

http://www.wftv.com/news/local/73-y...ult-in-fatal-crash-involving-deputy/228152824


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone with a heartbeat.
I bet the pax didn't have his seatbelt on. It's always the driver who kills everyone in the car that walks away with a few scratches.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

toi said:


> I guess they hire anyone who breaths...


^^^
Good thing you don't need to spell.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

The cop was speeding to a domestic without his lights and siren on so they pinned in it on the old man uber driver. Sounds like normal police tactics to me. I might need another retirement plan.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Good thing you don't need to spell.


Thanks for pointing that out uber-pooper


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

A Morgan said:


> The cop was speeding to a domestic without his lights and siren on so they pinned in it on the old man uber driver. Sounds like normal police tactics to me. I might need another retirement plan.


I think it said the uber driver ran a red light, at that point it should be all his fault


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

toi said:


> I think it said the uber driver ran a red light, at that point it should be all his fault


I rarely believe what the police say especially when a police vehicle was in an accident while speeding without lights and sirens and there's an old man uber driver they can try to pin it on.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

toi said:


> I guess they hire anyone who breaths...
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/news/local/73-y...ult-in-fatal-crash-involving-deputy/228152824


They do hire anybody who breathes, but I think I would rather have a 71 year old than the crack/pothead.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I will probably be a 71 year old Uber Driver.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

SAD


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> SAD


Or a Wal Mart greeter.

"Get your sh*T and get out !"


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Almost happened to me. Had an officer speed through a red light/blind intersection with no lights or sirens going approximately 50 in a 25 in a residential area. Could've REALLY used some autonomous breaking as it took me way too long to react because I was just stunned. Just barely, barely missed him. One of my scariest moments driving. Had the dashcam rolling but still that would've been a very violent collision for them.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah, but in this case, it was the Uber driver at fault because he actually ran a red light.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Yeah, but in this case, it was the Uber driver at fault because he actually ran a red light.


Yes given that fact that is absolutely your fault for running the light


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Yes given that fact that is absolutely your fault for running the light


Not my fault ... his fault. Personally, I don't run red lights ... worked too many T/C and saw the devastation 1st hand


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Not my fault ... his fault. Personally, I don't run red lights ... worked too many T/C and saw the devastation 1st hand


No no I know, I'm talking about situationally lol like "your fault if you run a red"


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

A Morgan said:


> The cop was speeding to a domestic without his lights and siren on so they pinned in it on the old man uber driver. Sounds like normal police tactics to me. I might need another retirement plan.


They didn't pin it on him, they had him on video running the red light.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> They do hire anybody who breathes, but I think I would rather have a 71 year old than the crack/pothead.





tohunt4me said:


> I will probably be a 71 year old Uber Driver.


I will probably be a 71 year old pothead Uber Driver.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Demon said:


> They didn't pin it on him, they had him on video running the red light.


BS. Uber drivers don't run red lights with a PAX in the vehicle. Think!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

A Morgan said:


> BS. Uber drivers don't run red lights with a PAX in the vehicle. Think!


Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> They do hire anybody who breathes, but I think I would rather have a 71 year old than the crack/pothead.


And I'd rather have a "pothead" than a nicotine or booze addict.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Yeah, but in this case, it was the Uber driver at fault because he actually ran a red light.


Absurd


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Demon said:


> They didn't pin it on him, they had him on video running the red light.


They say they have a video of him running a red light. They don't tell you about the videos that don't show that. They don't tell you about where the camera is and the number of logical inferences they had to make to justify this claim. No, I wouldn't trust anything the cops say except they admit to driving through an intersection with no lights on at 50+mph.

Imagine... Your friend tells you he was in an accident. His story is this, "I was driving at 50mph with no lights on in the middle of the night through an intersection. But I had the green light. A Walgreens camera proves that." You'd think, "sure it does."

Don't believe everything the cops say. They lie All. The. Time. Why do you think they call it testilying?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Don't believe everything the cops say. They lie All. The. Time. Why do you think they call it testilying?


"...This is A.C. I have O.J in the car..."

All roads lead to ̶R̶o̶m̶e̶ L.A.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> "...This is A.C. I have O.J in the car..."
> 
> All roads lead to ̶R̶o̶m̶e̶ L.A.


I'm a fan and proud to say it so I liked this post. Doesn't change the fact I have no idea what it means though.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

toi said:


> I guess they hire anyone who breaths...
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/news/local/73-y...ult-in-fatal-crash-involving-deputy/228152824


I don't know about James River requirements, but our commercial insurance requires any driver over the age of 65 to have an annual medical clearence.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

hiring anybody that breathes....

so what age is too old and shouldn't be allowed to drive for Uber?


----------

